# Sea snake treated at Australia Zoo hospital after oil disaster



## benedicte (Mar 13, 2009)

*Published:* 13th march 2009
*Source: www.thedaily.com.au

*First animals arrive to the Australia zoo hospital after an oil slick!

One of the first is a sea snakes complety covered with oil 

"The first animal needing treatment after an oil slick that has invaded Sunshine Coast beaches arrived at Australia Zoo today. Wildlife Warriors Australian Wildlife Hospital has treated a sea snake, nicknamed Beechy, that was smothered in oil off Warana Beach..."

Full Article : Animal arrived for treatment


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 13, 2009)

its a terrible spill ..the impact on the local wildlife will be a big one


----------



## kupper (Mar 13, 2009)

its rediculous how in this day and age do things like this happen greed? carelesness? or just plain stupidity


----------



## mrsshep77 (Mar 13, 2009)

Things like this just break your heart!!!!

I hate seeing wildlife this way


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 14, 2009)

kupper said:


> its rediculous how in this day and age do things like this happen greed? carelesness? or just plain stupidity


 
Exactly, piloting a ship into a cyclone?!?!?!?! I'm no naval expert, but that to me sounds like a very big risk.


----------



## sparky (Mar 15, 2009)

I like how the oil made it look eatable, choclatey crispy..u can buy choc coated jelly snakes at coles/wollies u know


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 15, 2009)

kupper said:


> its rediculous how in this day and age do things like this happen greed? carelesness? or just plain stupidity



ALL of the above, Kupper


----------

